

30 Firefox add-ons to make your GMail better - mcxx
http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/gmail-craze-30-tools-to-make-your-gmail-better/

======
ScottWhigham
30? You have to waste my time w/ this link bait crap? Just pick 5 really good
ones instead of going to mozilla.org and searching for "gmail" in the Addons.
(and the article's title is "40+ Tools... for Gmail"

------
Mystalic
30 is 29 too many.

